# Film camera for my photography class



## avilamillar (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I just got in a photography class and I need a film camera. 

I have the nikkor micro 55mm, would this work with nikon film cameras?

this are the ones I have in mind:

N65
N70

Which one should i get?

any other camera you think would be a better option?

Thanks


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 26, 2010)

N90s is the least I'd go if you're going auto.  Considering the difference in cost, why even bother with less.  I wouldn't get the N90 either as it doesn't have spot metering.


----------



## avilamillar (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, I hadn't look at that one but it seems to be a lot better and there's not too much difference on the price.

so, would the lens I already have work for the n90s?


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 26, 2010)

I have both the N65 and the N70 I can sell you for $100 with the zoom lens, shipped CON-US? Take your pick? 

Batteries not included.

paul ron, nyc
automax1@juno.com


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 26, 2010)

What exactly is the lens? Is it a full manual lens or is it a AF lens? If it's a manual lens and if you have no plan to get AF lens, then you can just go with a manual body. If you plan to use AF, then of course, get a camera that AF.

Of course, most AF body can accept a manual lens, but then what's the point?

Other things to consider are features like matrix/spot metering and so on. If you are getting this camera just for the class, I'd recommend the most basic camera. It will be good for your learning.


----------



## bhop (Jan 26, 2010)

In my opinion, I wouldn't get an auto camera for a class.  Using fully manual will help you understand the way cameras work better than auto cameras.  I would look for an older manual body like an FM, or FM2.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 26, 2010)

bhop said:


> In my opinion, I wouldn't get an auto camera for a class.  Using fully manual will help you understand the way cameras work better than auto cameras.  I would look for an older manual body like an FM, or FM2.



Agreed. Get the simplest manual camera with manual focusing. There are a number a decent ones available on ebay really cheap or check your local pawn shops. Minolta SRTs are good simple ones built like tanks. Pentax K1000 are good too. If it's just for a class I wouldn't worry so much which as long as it works and it's cheap. Just get one lens and be done with it


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 26, 2010)

bhop said:


> In my opinion, I wouldn't get an auto camera for a class. Using fully manual will help you understand the way cameras work better than auto cameras.


 
+2

Why bother taking a class if you're going to shoot in auto?  Defeats the purpose and really limits your ability to practice and explore exposure.

The Pentax K1000 is a classic and you can find them cheap on Ebay.


----------



## Actor (Jan 26, 2010)

avilamillar said:


> so, would the lens I already have work for the n90s?


I don't think so but you'd have to try it to be sure.  A 55mm lens designed to cover the 18x24mm sensor of a digital camera probably will not cover the 24x36mm frame of 35mm. You'll get vignetting.

When I say "try it to be sure" I don't mean just stick it on the camera and peek through the viewfinder.  You have to process the film.  The 55mm lens from my wife's digital fits my 35mm just fine and things even look good through the viewfinder.  But when I process the film I get vignetting.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is a lens compatibility chart

Nikon Lens Compatibility

I should warn you that the guy who does the site has a bent sense of humor and writes that way.  Don't mistake one of his jokes for gospel.


----------



## TexasJeff (Jan 27, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Pentax K1000 are good too.


+1 I used a K 1000 for my entire degree. A manual camera is little more than a light proof box. The lens is where the quality comes from.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 27, 2010)

I also have 2 K1000 my kids used for their photogrpahy classes. It's a wonderful camera and has some great lenses available for it. 

If you'd like one of those with a lens, e-mail me?


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd suggest (from cheapest to most expensive):

Nikon FG ($30)
Nikon FE/FE2 ($50)
Nikon F3 ($120)
Nikon F100 ($220)

Why buy a plastic consumer grade camera when the higher quality camera bodies are so cheap these days?


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 28, 2010)

The k1000 is good...I learned on it after my mom handed it down to me. Its the camera _she_ learned on too


----------



## avilamillar (Jan 30, 2010)

I looked for some cameras like the Nikon FG, FE/FE2, and Pentax K1000 but i didnt find any for the price y found a N90S, so I got the N90S. I really like it. and the lens I had (Nikkor micro 55mm f/3.5) works with it.

Is there any other cheap lenses that will work with this camera??

Thanks


----------



## Dwig (Jan 31, 2010)

Actor said:


> avilamillar said:
> 
> 
> > so, would the lens I already have work for the n90s?
> ...



All Micro-Nikkor 55mm lenses were designed for 24x36mm (aka Full Frame).

Whether the OP's lens will work with an N90 depends on whether its is the AI version or an AI converted version or whether its is an unconverted pre-AI lens. Either would mount on the OP's D60, but only the AI version or an AI-converted version would work on the N90.


----------



## compur (Jan 31, 2010)

avilamillar said:


> I looked for some cameras like the Nikon FG, FE/FE2, and Pentax K1000 but i didnt find any for the price y found a N90S, so I got the N90S. I really like it. and the lens I had (Nikkor micro 55mm f/3.5) works with it.
> 
> Is there any other cheap lenses that will work with this camera??



Define "cheap."


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 31, 2010)

Get a used AF-D 50mm F1.8 or something.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 31, 2010)

A 24 or 28mm would be good.  Or a 35mm.  50mm on a full frame is a little pedestrian.  

Then look for an 85 or 105mm.


----------



## bhop (Feb 2, 2010)

I love shooting with just a 50.  It makes me think about composition more.  I used to hate 50mm because I felt limited, but a while back, I made myself shoot with only a 50 for two months to see why so many people loved it so much.  It's since become my favorite focal length for my film cameras.  I do still like shooting wide too, but if I could just have one lens, it'd be a fast 50.

Of course, everyone won't have the same needs.  I think it depends on what you like to shoot.  Specialized photographers, such as a wildlife photographer for example, probably would hardley ever need a 50mm.  Portrait photographers might want something slightly longer.  For landscapes you'd want wider lenses. etc...


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 2, 2010)

When I am shooting wild life, I will be using my telephoto almost all the time. When I am on the street, in a festival or shooting people/animals etc, I choose 50mm. When I am doing landscape, definitely wide angle.

Since I enjoy street shots most, my favorite is the 50mm. I think it's a little more challenging to create an interesting composition with a perspective that is already natural to the eye. To me it's easier to get dramatic with wide angle or telephoto lens. However, 50mm lens often gives me my most captivating shots.


----------

